# Disque dur interne récupéré > connaître les Go utilisées



## matamande16 (7 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Mon imac a laché mais j’ai pu récupérer mon DD interne de 1 To. J’ai un boîtier dans lequel j’ai mis mon DD et j’aimerai savoir combien de Go était utilisé? 
l’idée est de racheter un mac avec un disque dur plus proche de la réalité car ils ne sont pas données sur Apple et maintenant difficile de modifié.

j’ai un MacBook Pro 2009 sous El capitain mais quand je le branche dessus, je n’ai aucune info.

merci de votre aide !


----------



## MrTom (7 Novembre 2020)

Hello,

QU'est-ce que tu as dans *Utilitaire de disques* quand tu le branches ?


----------



## matamande16 (7 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Il m’indique disque dur 1To mais je n’ai pas le détail ...
Mais j’ai vu que je pouvais essayé en passant par disjoncter drill..:, qu’en pensez vous ?
D’ailleurs peut on récupérer des données au choix de ce disque dur interne ou je suis obligé de tout réinstallé ?
Merci de votre aide ...


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir *matamande*

Le disque externe branché > voici comment tu vas pouvoir obtenir l'information souhaitée  -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
df -H
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir le tableau de l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront > à la ligne correspontant au volume externe : la capacité du volume (*Size*) > l'occupation de ses blocs (*Used*) > l'espace disponible (*Avail*) > le *%* de son occupation.


----------

